# Great day of fly fishing



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Spent the day on the water yesterday with Marcos Enriquez and Tobin from Trout Support. We had near perfect conditions early, with very light North and Northeast winds. Water clarity was good in most areas to slightly dirty in others. I ran the boat up on the first flat and immediately spooked two reds. It was a slow start, with low light and no tails, but got progressively better as the day wore on. We started seeing singles and picking them off at close range on a new shrimp fly I have been perfecting. As the light got better we started seeing some muds and then several pods of tailing fish. We got some great footage of tails, pods, cruising fish, and even a couple of backs out of the water. Landed 9 or 10 total reds on fly and even a trout to top it off.

Looking forward to seeing the edited video footage, there should be some very cool shots of the fish eating. Had them pretty fired up about about a seaducer. I think we got 3 separate reds that exploded on the fly as it came over them! Three different times during the morning I poled the boat up to within 15-20 feet of schools of tailing fish, then let Marcos give them a slight stinging sesation. The only thing missing was the laid up fish and the truly flagging tailers that I had been seeing. I had to cut out early and we quit fishing at 2. Would have been nice to finish out the afternoon when the tide really got low. We also got a chance to demonstrate some fly casting in the wind, as it picked up to near 20 by late morning.

Thanks again for letting me help Tobin! Can't wait to see what we filmed.

Sorry no Pics, but I let Tobin do all the filming and picture taking today. 

Captain Steve ​


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good job. Ready to see some pics.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like a great time. Would like to see video


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

First red of the day and the only one that I photographed..


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

come on where is the video...


----------



## OFFtheFLY (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking forward to the video and sounds like the three of you had one of those day good job.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

LUISJG said:


> come on where is the video...


We are all going to have to wait until Tobin gets a chance to review all of the footage he has gotten over the last several months and starts the editing process. He will be sending me some clips for my site and Youtube channel, but I don't expect that for at least a couple of months.

Trust me, I want to see it as bad as you do!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Looks like a great day, Steve. Very nice!


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Bruce, 

Let me know when you get back so that we can get on the water again.


----------

